# Festool Planex



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I mentioned this in another thread. I thought I would see if anyone has used one. They don't appear to be available in NA yet.






scott


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Isnt the motor on the head, Not sure how much heaver that would make to use compared to a porter cable with the motor mounted down the handle.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like a cool vac.. Anyone use one? I have a old Porta Cable and love it..


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

removed


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

sweeeeet tunes!!!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They have the best vacs on the market. Kinda pricey, though. I have one in the shop that stays in the shop. Have a guy full time building cabinets and "stuff". He loves it!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I don't think the drywall sander is in the U.S. yet. Nice sander!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is an old thread so my reply may not be relavent. Had a test run with one. The vac was great:thumbsup:. 
I sanded half the house with the sander then went back to my P/C. It kept droping dust out of the holes on the head and when doing ceilings this always seemed to land in my eyes. It is a fair bit heavier than the P/C. My opinion is that if it was the same price or cheaper than the P/C then I would still buy the P/C.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

FU all the manufactures who use all that plasic in key parts. the auger on the porter cable snaps easy. aluminum would hold up for a few pennys more. he's using a new one cause the others broke. You see that much plastic on a ames Bazoka? no, they rent em and dont want to replace that crap everyday.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Isnt the motor on the head, Not sure how much heaver that would make to use compared to a porter cable with the motor mounted down the handle.


Like I said the Planex is not available until around 6/12. 

Yes the motor is on the head and it seems heavy when looking at but when the suction is dialed in it will float on the wall. 

Only did a demo with the unit and have posted these before but here is what it looks like. In the below pic the light weight extension was take out and I tried it on the ceiling area as well. 

I love year old threads lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> This is an old thread so my reply may not be relavent. Had a test run with one. The vac was great:thumbsup:.
> I sanded half the house with the sander then went back to my P/C. It kept droping dust out of the holes on the head and when doing ceilings this always seemed to land in my eyes. It is a fair bit heavier than the P/C. My opinion is that if it was the same price or cheaper than the P/C then I would still buy the P/C.


Sounds like a sweet test run.:thumbup: There is a lever to turn how the dust is sucked up, not sure if you experimented but it may of been the cause.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> FU all the manufactures who use all that plasic in key parts. the auger on the porter cable snaps easy. aluminum would hold up for a few pennys more. he's using a new one cause the others broke. You see that much plastic on a ames Bazoka? no, they rent em and dont want to replace that crap everyday.


Good point. I agree about all the plastic but with their warranty of 3 yrs I would give it a shot if I could justify the cost.


----------

